# Only certain programs refuse to stream



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's a doozy: Only programs from one channel and from one Roamio (out of three) mess up streaming from the TiVo app. Here are the details:

1) The program has to be from a specific channel. (It happens to be the local PBS station.)

2) The program has to be from a specific TiVo. (The other two TiVos stream without problems.)

3) The streaming problem is limited to the app.

The PBS programs on the other TiVos stream without incident. All other programs on the affected TiVo also stream without incident. The PBS programs on the affected TiVo do not have problems streaming to the other TiVos, just the app. All three criteria above have to be met for the streaming problem to occur.

Whew! Have at it, folks: What do you think?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Doesn't sound like my bug, but it is similar. I just got a new tablet and clicking on some shows in the My Shows area always crashes the app on the new tablet. On the old tablet it (a Nexus 7), it works fine. It is always the same shows that crash the app. As soon as it tries to start the display of the detailed program info, a spinning circle comes up, then it just disappears.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

tomhorsley said:


> Doesn't sound like my bug, but it is similar. I just got a new tablet and clicking on some shows in the My Shows area always crashes the app on the new tablet. On the old tablet it (a Nexus 7), it works fine. It is always the same shows that crash the app. As soon as it tries to start the display of the detailed program info, a spinning circle comes up, then it just disappears.


I still can't get an iPad to access MyShows without resulting in a TiVo restart. (iPhones works fine.) I suppose this can be looked as a remote restart feature. :^D


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

TishTash said:


> Here's a doozy: Only programs from one channel and from one Roamio (out of three) mess up streaming from the TiVo app. Here are the details:
> 
> 1) The program has to be from a specific channel. (It happens to be the local PBS station.)
> 
> ...


Early on my local PBS station KERA wouldn't stream anything. I believe it was due to encoding that TiVo Stream didn't support at the time. The Stream software has since been updated, issue resolved.

I am not 100% sure but initially the stand alone stream and built-in stream in Roamio's wouldn't work with BOLT. Is the device your having issues with a Bolt?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

Your explanation about the encoding may be the best answer I've gotten so far. The affected station's programs from another Roamio stream ok, but that may be because more recent programs have different encoding.

Here's a kicker, btw: I connected an old standalone TiVo Stream and the station's programs stream fine! Choosing one of the Roamios as the streaming device still results in stalled streams for that station's programs. The firmware version for the TiVo Stream is 20.4.9.stream.3.RC6-01-6, while the Roamios are 20.6.3.stream.D1-USB-6. Sticking with your theory, perhaps the more recent encoding algorithm is buggy!


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

Apparently, as it turns out, the TiVo app was at fault. Per the update description for v3.7.8: "Resolved an issue introduced in 3.7.5 which impacted streaming and downloading of shows from certain channels from Roamios." And those programs now stream ok. So there ya go.


----------

